# The next iteration of Paste.ee



## Nikki (Nov 12, 2015)

It's been a while, and I'm happy to say the next Paste.ee is almost ready for public release! What's left to do? Testing of course!


I've tried everything I knew of to break it, and I need others to try too. Break it however you can, reporting any issues via pm, this thread, or the issue tracker.


Note: This data won't be copied over, so use it at your own risk to store long term pastes during the beta.


http://beta.paste.ee/


What has changed since the last version?


Multi file pastes

A fixed theme, to make styling and customization easier

Highlight.js replacing GeSHi, which provides auto detection of paste syntax (see the question below, too)

Clipboard.js instead of ZeroClipboard

A new, RESTful API - http://beta.paste.ee/apidoc/

Minimal site temporarily disabled until it can be redone




Question: With highlight.js, would it make sense to autodetect paste syntaxes before submitting them? Maybe prompting if the certainty is less than a certain number?


With these functionality changes, the infrastructure will change too. It'll all be moving to Nginx + HHVM, rather than PHP5-FPM, and will be more uniform in terms of code and general practices used. It'll also be scalable and maintainable, as it's using Larvel's 5.1 LTS release (supported through 2017, and security patches through 2018.)


And as always, thanks for using Paste.ee and attempting to break it!


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Nov 13, 2015)

Cool, I'll keep this in mind for when I need to paste something 


Beta is looking good!


----------



## MannDude (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks great man! Thanks for sharing and for the hard work.


----------



## Nikki (Nov 16, 2015)

Fixed a bunch of things thanks to vld, such as application transferring not working, and password resets.


Also removed the minimal interface, as it's tough to maintain and the main interface is minimal enough


----------



## drmike (Nov 16, 2015)

I am getting a 502 Nginx error on the test site... site down?


----------



## gordonrp (Nov 16, 2015)

Why should someone use this instead of pastebin?


----------



## Nikki (Nov 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> I am getting a 502 Nginx error on the test site... site down?



Sorry, was messing with settings and attempting to find weak spots in the code/optimize queries a bit... seems like hhvm didn't like that until I swapped it over to unix sockets (probably because I was hitting it with apache bench... woops)



gordonrp said:


> Why should someone use this instead of pastebin?




Pastebin is slow, outdated, and cluttered with ads. This site allows you to create pastes with multiple files, better highlighting, and faster page loads.


----------



## gordonrp (Nov 16, 2015)

Nikki said:


> Pastebin is slow, outdated, and cluttered with ads. This site allows you to create pastes with multiple files, better highlighting, and faster page loads.



On the flip side; Pastebin is not slow, it has been around since 2002 (proven tool, not "outdated"), runs a massive server cluster, and is highly DDoS proof. They also have an api, mass of tools, etc.


Wasn't picking at you, if you're making your site as a hobby, that's cool, but don't expect it to be used by others unless you actually have a leg up over pastebin.


----------



## Nikki (Nov 16, 2015)

gordonrp said:


> On the flip side; Pastebin is not slow, it has been around since 2002 (proven tool, not "outdated"), runs a massive server cluster, and is highly DDoS proof. They also have an api, mass of tools, etc.
> 
> 
> Wasn't picking at you, if you're making your site as a hobby, that's cool, but don't expect it to be used by others unless you actually have a leg up over pastebin.



It's halfway between a hobby and possibly doing something big. I'm hoping to get something going here, but as always it's not guaranteed that it'll succeed. So far, Paste.ee is generally well-received and hopefully with this update will get a bit more traffic.


And hey, I get it, I'll certainly try my best to give some decent features and have things Pastebin possibly hasn't thought about before.


----------



## Munzy (Nov 16, 2015)

gordonrp said:


> On the flip side; Pastebin is not slow, it has been around since 2002 (proven tool, not "outdated"), runs a massive server cluster, and is highly DDoS proof. They also have an api, mass of tools, etc.
> 
> 
> Wasn't picking at you, if you're making your site as a hobby, that's cool, but don't expect it to be used by others unless you actually have a leg up over pastebin.





Actually, lots of people use paste.ee due to it having support for other languages that pastebin doesn't support. There has been a over 220K pastes since its creation and I personally prefer it over pastebin. Pastebin is also frequently scrapped for contents and has the data stored (as I personally found out). Which means those pastes you intended to be short lived aren't so short lived.


You could also not come off like an asshole, but I guess the high and mighty Gordon of Incero is above all the rest of us right?


----------



## gordonrp (Nov 17, 2015)

Munzy said:


> You could also not come off like an asshole, but I guess the high and mighty Gordon of Incero is above all the rest of us right?



I posted some realistic feedback, and genuine questions, OP received them well. If you can't convince users of a value add vs the status quo, then you don't benefit from explosive natural growth was my only point. Not sure why you're so uptight.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm used to paste2 but I will start using yours


----------



## Nikki (Nov 17, 2015)

Pretty sure I mentioned this, but this won't save any pastes when it's moved over to the main domain, and it'll be up and down a bit as I tweak the configuration. The website in terms of features is ready to go, I just need to make sure the new infrastructure will support the site well.


----------



## sv01 (Nov 17, 2015)

502 Bad Gateway since yesterday


----------



## Nikki (Nov 17, 2015)

sv01 said:


> 502 Bad Gateway since yesterday



Came across an HHVM bug with timezones and Carbon that I'm investigating, sorry 


Edit: It's back up for a bit, not sure how long, but I'll probably be waiting on a patch for it


----------



## Munzy (Nov 18, 2015)

gordonrp said:


> I posted some realistic feedback, and genuine questions, OP received them well. If you can't convince users of a value add vs the status quo, then you don't benefit from explosive natural growth was my only point. Not sure why you're so uptight.





I'm not uptight, but you don't need to belittle peoples projects by throwing "hobby" and "don't expect people to use it". You were once a small company and had to start from somewhere. It takes lots of steps to become big.


----------



## drmike (Nov 18, 2015)

Hahaha  all the dramas  Just cause, I am using Paste.ee now ...


----------



## Nikki (Nov 25, 2015)

A few updates since last time!


Added a list of all pastes, sorted from most recent to oldest on the account page

Fixed the Legacy API, now works correctly with the new site

Production site will force HTTPS for Login, Password operations, and the API (Which uses Strict-Transport-Security, so the session stays over https, effectively disabling logins over HTTP overall)

Moved to Web Workers if supported for decryption and highlighting at the cost of an extra request due to the external script loading nature of web workers

Minor optimizations of scripts/css (packing extra css, minifying)

Rewrote API reference in slate - http://pastee.github.io/docs/


----------

